# Schriftzuggrafik  in einem "Bogen"/Halbkreis darstellen



## JoFl (5. April 2002)

Hi...

ich brauche dringend eine Möglichkeit, wie ich einen Schriftzug in PhotoShop6 halbkreisförmig machen kann...

Danke!
MfG Jörg


----------



## addïct (5. April 2002)

hier 

(Nächstes mal bitte erst die Suchfunktion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 benutzen!)


----------



## bertrunken (6. April 2002)

hidiho

also wie gesagt normalerweise die suchfunktion nutzen, aber trotzdem hier nochmal ganz kurz wie es am schnellsten in ps geht, einfacch text tippen und dann im textmenü das form tool nützen (da wo der pfeil hinzeigt)

so long go on searching
berti


----------



## JoFl (8. April 2002)

Die Textverbiegung verzerrt das Bild halt immer so.
Daher haben mir die anderen hier ja auch nix genützt. (

Naja, mal schauen, vielleicht wirds ja was mit Buchstabe für Buchstabe )

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## motte (8. April 2002)

solche Sachen sind mit Photoshop nur schwer zu machen
Probiers mal (wenn möglich) mit Illustrator.
Da geht es Kinderleicht


----------

